
Adobe, standards, and HTML5 - Garbage
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/html5/articles/adobe-standards-html5.html
======
ZeroGravitas
This reminds me of the Microsoft announcement about Silverlight. The big-biz
BS is stifling and makes it hard to understand what they're actually saying.
Are they basically saying Flash is being deprecated?

